# Man enters guilty plea in outfitter case



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Man enters guilty plea in outfitter case*
By RICHARD HINTON
Bismarck Tribune One of three Streeter residents facing outfitting charges has pleaded guilty to one charge, been fined $250 and given six months unsupervised probation.

Jeff Effinger, 52, entered the plea of advertising outfitter services without a license last month in Jamestown, according to paperwork on file with the Stutsman County clerk of court's office.

Under his probation, Effinger is not permitted to possess a firearm during the probation, the court papers showed.

Two misdemeanor charges of guiding without a license were dismissed.

In the same case, two other individuals and a corporation are waiting for trial dates, said Troy LeFevre, the Stutsman County assistant state's attorney prosecuting the cases.

As an individual, Brenda Schlecht faces two counts of outfitting without a license and one count of advertising guide and outfitting services without being licensed.

Sheldon Schlecht was charged with 19 counts of outfitting without a license and four counts of advertising guide and outfitting services without a license.

A corporation that records show belong to Brenda Schlecht has 147 charges filed against it. Those charges allege the corporation, Coteau Prairie Waterfowl, Whitetail and Upland Bird Hunts of Streeter ND Inc., provided outfitting services without a license and used the premises and Web address of an outfitter that had been previously convicted of a criminal federal game and fish violation.

All of the charges in the cases are misdemeanors.


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

seriously, who cares.... you live your life and let him live his


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I guess I kinda care. It is hunting related news and if somoene comes across an article as such, what is wrong with posting it? Mr. Kellam simply posted the article, no negative comments were added.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> seriously, who cares.... you live your life and let him live his


You haven't been around the site much have you?

To put it nicely,Schlect is a renegade outfitter who, like the article states, can't seem to keep his nose clean. :eyeroll:

Thanks for posting Bob.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> seriously, who cares.... you live your life and let him live his


Eddy, I care, guys like these give law abiding outfitters a bad name. We have a hell of time in this state, and guys like Sheldon have not helped us one bit. Yes we many narrow minded people, especially on this site with attitudes toward guides/outfitters. Bob Kellam is only reporting this, I already know his feelings toward me


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

For the main 2, they should be felonies so they can never posess a gun again and should loose ALL hunteing priveleges for life. They have a priors rap sheet that is unbeliavable...


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Sheldon and company deserve all of the heat they get, they have earned it!!!



> seriously, who cares.... you live your life and let him live his


I am living my life, it just so happens that hunting is a major part of my life. Sheldon and company have gone to great lengths to make outfitting and hunters in general look bad.

Sheldon and company are living their lives as well allbeit on the other side of the law in many cases. Not my fault they got caught but I am glad they did. You gotta be dumb as a rock or just not give a $hit to get caught, charged and sentenced as many times as Sheldon has.

Wonder what the parents of the child that sheldon raped would have to say about your statement??

g/o and I agree to disagree on some issues I consider him a quality person and a good friend. You don't have to hate someone just cause you disagree or they have an opinion contrary to yours.

Bob


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

eddy...if you don't care...that is the problem. These people are robbing all of us, but more importantly the resource.

I agree with all said above...

As always, thanks for keeping us informed Bob!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

eddy07 said:


> seriously, who cares.... you live your life and let him live his


I care.

Sheldon is the worst of the worst. He gets caught for some crap EVERY year. The courts just give him ANOTHER slap on the wrist and turn him loose to do more of his never ending lawbreaking.

Something needs to be done. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

g/o said:


> > seriously, who cares.... you live your life and let him live his
> 
> 
> Eddy, I care, guys like these give law abiding outfitters a bad name. We have a hell of time in this state, and guys like Sheldon have not helped us one bit. Yes we many narrow minded people, especially on this site with attitudes toward guides/outfitters. Bob Kellam is only reporting this, I already know his feelings toward me


A guide speaking up puts them a lot higher on my acceptance level. Thanks g/o. :thumb:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

G/O,

Excellent response.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Communicable disease describes the Schlect phenom.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

It would be nice if Blanchard and G/O (or is that you - don't know - don't care) and the other big outiftters *continue to set the mark high and not tolerate any members or associates that break the law*.

As a hunter, I do not defend other hunters first and at all cost. No, if I see a law breaker - I call the tip line.

Customers coming in should know that daily limits and possession limits are strickly enforced. That customers are expected to eat some birds if successful and want to shoot more. That they also take home what they shoot, but do not eat.

*Customers should expect (DEMAND) their guides are competent, law abiding and LICENSED. * Outfitters are hunting on land they are allowed to hunt on.

If you cannot police yourselves, the government will

It all sounds so easy ....


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

This should be a PM, but G/O I will send it in public.

I am not against guides and outfitters. Just the bad ones.

I have hunted with some G/Os and found it rewarding. I have hunted with native "canadian" guides in Canada, champion duck callers in the South, and tournament champion walleye fisherman. I came away a wee bit smarter than when I started the day.... I have also hunted with a couple duds - expect hung-over if not still drunk ... those hunts did not cost me anything but time in the end - good outfitter / head guide.

I am not against guides and outfitters operating in ND - within reason. (ie do not tie up more land than you need).

I am against complete disregard of wildlife as income generation. If you follow the law to the letter than you are a valuable component of the rural ND economy.


----------

